# The official and first ever Fire Butch Jones Thread



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2015)

He cant win the big one at home. He is the Vol version of Mark Richt. Time to cut him loose before mediocrity sets in like it has in Athenzzzz. Vols go 6-6 again with bowl game in some obscure southern city that time has forgot. Feel free to post dissenting opinions as this is a slow burn for the vol faithful.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 13, 2015)

Butch needs to pack his bags and head back north


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 13, 2015)

Hahaha 6!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> He cant win the big one at home. He is the Vol version of Mark Richt. Time to cut him loose before mediocrity sets in like it has in Athenzzzz. Vols go 6-6 again with bowl game in some obscure southern city that time has forgot. Feel free to post dissenting opinions as this is a slow burn for the vol faithful.



The Fishing Forum is about 5 headers up. You accidentally posted this in the Sports Forum.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> The Fishing Forum is about 5 headers up. You accidentally posted this in the Sports Forum.



6 stayed up too late drinking again...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hahaha 6!



6 is the correct no of vol wins this year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2015)

just preaching  the truth. up to you mouth breathers and knuckle draggers to decipher the inevitable.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 6 is the correct no of vol wins this year.





Matthew6 said:


> just presching the truth. up to you mouth breaters and knuckle draggers to decipher the inevitable.



On a roll this morning..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2015)

my iphone sux. i have fat fingerzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2015)

Love the Avy 6!!!!


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 13, 2015)

It was a tough loss, but no need to panic just yet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Love the Avy 6!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> It was a tough loss, but no need to panic just yet.



Why would you panic? The Vols are use to losing...


----------



## scooty006 (Sep 13, 2015)

So Dooley the scapegoat was 13-14 thru 27 games after inheriting the Kiffin mess but Butch the savior is also 13-14 thru 27 games with much more talent on the field.

Does this make him an under achiever?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

scooty006 said:


> So Dooley the scapegoat was 13-14 thru 27 games after inheriting the Kiffin mess but Butch the savior is also 13-14 thru 27 games with much more talent on the field.
> 
> Does this make him an under achiever?



Oh no you didn't....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh no you didn't....



that just put some meat on this threads bones.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 13, 2015)

10rc.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> that just put some meat on this threads bones.



Looking forward to hearing the excuses....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2015)

10rc is full of excuses.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Looking forward to hearing the excuses....





Matthew6 said:


> that just put some meat on this threads bones.



Toyota will be by to give us his commentary..


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 13, 2015)

yea but Butch has them back!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 13, 2015)

How do I post pics from my phone on here? I wanna show slayer how good his trailer lot is looking so far. I'm almost done clearing it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> yea but Butch has them back!!!



Back to losing!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> How do I post pics from my phone on here? I wanna show slayer how good his trailer lot is looking so far. I'm almost done clearing it.



I don't think you can post pics from a flip phone?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't think you can post pics from a flip phone?



so you are going through with the trailer park bet after all. Dogs win you live a normal life(no livestock or Ohio st fans living in your basement), lose to the vols and its single wide city for you back home with 4x4 in Chattsworth?


----------



## srb (Sep 13, 2015)

*That's right!!*



scooty006 said:


> So Dooley the scapegoat was 13-14 thru 27 games after inheriting the Kiffin mess but Butch the savior is also 13-14 thru 27 games with much more talent on the field.
> 
> Does this make him an under achiever?



Priceless....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so you are going through with the trailer park bet after all. Dogs win you live a normal life(no livestock or Ohio st fans living in your basement), lose to the vols and its single wide city for you back home with 4x4 in Chattsworth?



Normal life? Normal life as a vol? Yeah, a single wide would be a normal life for those creatures...

Heck, living in my truck on that lot would be nicer than anything that Vol has...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 13, 2015)

Half the fan base is actually calling for his head.  I think next year is the year that makes or breaks him. Our passing game was pitiful at best.  When Dobbs made good throws the receivers couldn't make the catch, or Dobbs was just throwing like Worley used to.  Our D looked good and gave us a chance to win and that was without Maggit in and a walk on at mlb. The offensive play calling was just awful most of the time.  I don't understand why we ran power up the middle with on 3rd and 1 when you have Hurd. Then not go for the td/1st with Hurd when your pretty much inches away.  Butch has no man parts and more conservative than Fulmer was. 

We played good for 2-3 quarters,  but I'm worried about our passing game. Oklahoma is a pretty darn good team that almost no one had expected us to win.  But you don't blow a 17 point lead like that.  Haven't been happy with offensive play calling 3 years straight now. Will  reserve thoughts on letting Butch go until we play the rest of the season,  but I'm beginning to question him as a game day coach.  If we lose to fla. His seat gets hot


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't think his seat gets hot this year unless we don't make a bowl. But he is gonna have to pull some of these big games out for sure.


----------



## scooty006 (Sep 13, 2015)

srb said:


> Priceless....


----------



## scooty006 (Sep 26, 2015)

"This season teams are 188-3 when leading by at least 13 in the 4th quarter.  2 of those 3 losses belong to UT" -Dari Nowkhah w/ espn


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 26, 2015)

Thru 29 games Dooley and Jones were/are 14-15 hhhmmm


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2015)

Sod 2.0


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't think his seat gets hot this year unless we don't make a bowl. But he is gonna have to pull some of these big games out for sure.



0-2 so far.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2015)

scooty006 said:


> "This season teams are 188-3 when leading by at least 13 in the 4th quarter.  2 of those 3 losses belong to UT" -Dari Nowkhah w/ espn



ouchie wawa


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2015)

The loser of this Saturdays game in Knoxville wins a buyout!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> The loser of this Saturdays game in Knoxville wins a buyout!




 THAT....made me smile. Cause its oh so true.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2015)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Thru 29 games Dooley and Jones were/are 14-15 hhhmmm



Interesting because Butch has out recruited Dooley hands down. So up until this point Dooley is the better coach doing more with less talent....


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 28, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> THAT....made me smile. Cause its oh so true.



Yes, it sadly is.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't think his seat gets hot this year unless we don't make a bowl. But he is gonna have to pull some of these big games out for sure.



I guess you haven't been over to Volnation...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2015)

Hmmmm... 

1 and 11 vs ranked opponents.. 

Butch Jones is now 14-15 as head coach of Tennessee and 5-12 against SEC opponents. Yet again, there is discontent among Rocky Top fans about their head coach.

Under Jones, Tennessee has never finished better than fourth in the conference. A loss to the Gators on Saturday puts the Vols in the unfortunate position of heading into a five-game stretch against SEC teams, which includes contests against No. 7 Georgia and No. 12 Alabama in back-to-back weeks.

In three seasons as Tennessee’s head coach, Jones is still on the hunt for a marquee victory. Last year, Jones’ team dropped all five games against ranked opponents. Overall, Jones is 1-11 against ranked opponents, and that includes a 5-14 against conference foes over the past three years.


----------

